# VEVO problem



## lincsus (Jun 18, 2013)

I was checking the VEVO system to verify my newly granted visa. But I could not see anything. My visa grant number is 13 digits + 1 letter while the VEVO system allows for only 13 digits. I don't have TRN number, so there is not other way to get through. Has anyone faced similar problem?


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

You can call DIBP and they will give you a password that you can use to log in and check your visa. They'll ask you for your passport number, visa grant number etc over the phone.


----------



## lincsus (Jun 18, 2013)

Update: I called them and they told me that I will not be able to see anything in VEVO based on the visa grant number till I enter Australia.


----------



## willkrischur (Jun 24, 2013)

That's interesting Lincsus. I logged into VEVO with my wife's Visa Grant Number, DOB, Passport Number and Country of Passport Issue, and saw her 309 Visa there. She has not yet entered Australia on her 309 (does so in 70 hours, not that I'm counting lol)


----------



## lincsus (Jun 18, 2013)

That sure is interesting. I was just trying to take care of potential delays at the airport but I will have to go with what I have.


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

Which subclass of visa have you been granted? I've never heard of that happening before.


----------



## lincsus (Jun 18, 2013)

Subclass 100


----------



## Confused2 (Oct 19, 2013)

lincsus said:


> Subclass 100


Hello Lincsus

What you do is..just enter first 13 digits..not the last letter like if there is 123456789012S..dont enter S&#8230;try this way..was same way with my gfs visa..


----------



## lincsus (Jun 18, 2013)

That is the first thing which I did when I got the grant letter. Did not work. And surprisingly, I just put it again and it is showing me the visa now. Do they take time to load the information in VEVO? And I am really disappointed with the information given by DIBP. The information was inaccurate at best.



Confused2 said:


> What you do is..just enter first 13 digits..not the last letter like if there is 123456789012S..dont enter S&#8230;try this way..was same way with my gfs visa..


----------



## Confused2 (Oct 19, 2013)

lincsus said:


> That is the first thing which I did when I got the grant letter. Did not work. And surprisingly, I just put it again and it is showing me the visa now. Do they take time to load the information in VEVO? And I am really disappointed with the information given by DIBP. The information was inaccurate at best.


i don't know whether they take time to load the visa info..but when my gfs visa didn't show on VEVO like yours then i tried to enter it without the last letter and it worked&#8230;i didn't call anyone for help or anything ,&#8230;.yes sometimes they don't know themselves so why bother asking them&#8230;anyway glad it helped


----------

